# Any Rule Of Thumb For How Often It's Safe To Bathe Pup?



## my-jrt (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi all ...
Is there any rule of thumb for how often it's safe to bathe a pup?


----------



## Heartbeat2k9 (Dec 25, 2011)

whenever they're dirty? 
Otherwise, most dogs/pups get by with regular brushing to keep them clean & tangle free. A bath every 8 - 12 weeks if you feel the need. Or whenever your nose tells you they need one. You can also spot wash, or use a damp cloth to clean areas. 
What breed are you asking about? As that can also play a part in grooming needs.


----------



## my-jrt (Dec 18, 2011)

@Heartbeat2k9,
Thanks for chiming in ...
thats my little guy there in the pic in my avatar ...
a long / wire haired Jack Russell Terrier.

I just wanted to be on the safe side so i know some of my questions might seem a little juvenile, but i just wanted to be sure that too frequent bathing wasn't going to affect his skin.
no particular reason that i thought that - simply ignorance is all ...
so far we've only bathed him once but just wanted to make sure to ask so as to dispel any doubts or worries.
Thanks again.


----------



## Kérstan (Dec 18, 2011)

It really depends on the dog, how baldy it stinks, how dirty it is, etc.

"Spot bathing/washing" between baths usually helps. [=

So, I'd say about every three months[unless needed otherwise].


----------



## my-jrt (Dec 18, 2011)

Kérstan,
thanks again ; )


----------



## MariJoy (Nov 10, 2011)

My Yorkie/Shih Tzu mix gets bathed once a week, and that's pretty typical for a long-haired breed. This, coupled with daily grooming, keeps his coat soft and good-looking. Of course he is somewhat grown out, but I do this even when his coat is short. I use a gentle puppy shampoo, and supplement his food with fish oil for his skin, otherwise he could get dry skin from the regular bathing.


----------



## jkliveng (Jul 7, 2011)

I use baby wipes and rarely have to give baths unless we get super messy


----------



## my-jrt (Dec 18, 2011)

thanks guys for taking the time to share ....
: )


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

you can bathe as often as you want. so aslong as you use a good quality shampoo and properly rinse it all.


----------



## my-jrt (Dec 18, 2011)

thanks.
i appreciate all the feedback and reassurance.
: )


----------



## project_nessa (Dec 26, 2011)

I have two Bostons that I bathe monthly or bimonthly since they are very active, and they need to keep clean because they sleep in bed and sit on the furniture. I supplement with baby wipes in between baths. I combat dry skin by using good quality shampoo and keeping a humidifier in the bedroom.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

If you find that bathing your dog with shampoo is drying his coat/skin out whenever you bathe too frequently, but he gets dirty more frequently than you can bathe him, you can give him water-only baths to freshen him up a bit. Water alone won't dry his skin out at all (and is very good for him!).


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

It depends on the breed, really... I have to bathe my papillon once a month to keep her fur from looking messy and stringy, but I only have to bathe my klee kai twice a year. I did a bit of Googling and I see some JRT sites saying not to bathe too often as it can lead to dry skin. One of them also said that good grooming is more important than bathing. Check it out:



> Good grooming results in a coat that sheds dirt; good grooming is more important than bathing. If bathing is absolutely necessary, do so at least two weeks before you show the dog to give his coat a chance to recover. Water is not detrimental to a Jack Russell Terrier's coat, but shampoo is -- it softens the coat.


----------



## my-jrt (Dec 18, 2011)

@project_nessa, thanks for that!
can see your babies are spoiled LOL!! : )

@Nargle,
hi again!
love the idea of the water bath / rinse to lessen chances of drying out the skin!

@Crantastic,
Thanks for that!!:wave:
will save that page as another source of info!


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

Lloyd gets bathed every week or two on average. Nash (german shepherd) gets bathed every 6 to 8 weeks, or if he gets really dirty.


----------



## kloudsurfer (Nov 21, 2011)

Heartbeat2k9 said:


> whenever they're dirty?
> Otherwise, most dogs/pups get by with regular brushing to keep them clean & tangle free. A bath every 8 - 12 weeks if you feel the need. Or whenever your nose tells you they need one. You can also spot wash, or use a damp cloth to clean areas.
> What breed are you asking about? As that can also play a part in grooming needs.


8-12 weeks? The longest Ive been able to wait between baths was 3 weeks, after which I couldn't stand the smell. Now I just bathe her every 2 weeks, it doesnt seem to have any detrimental effects on her skin or coat.


----------

